# What foods do you miss in Hong Kong?



## astera

Hi everyone!

I may be moving to Hong Kong soon, and right now I'm in the States trying to figure out what to pack. I have experience living in Japan and had several things that I had people ship to me. So I'm wondering, what kinds of food are impossible to get in Hong Kong?

While living in Japan, I wanted microwave popcorn and easy mac. (true confessions...) I'm guessing cheese is equally hard to come by / expensive in Hong Kong?

I'm not a picky eater and don't mind living on non-American food most of the time...it's just nice to have a few familiar staples along with me.

Thanks!

Pamela


----------



## funlol

dr. pepper


----------



## letty_da_florist

definitely the fish balls on skew on street sides, but that's just me


----------



## MichaelS

funlol said:


> dr. pepper


I was recently at the grocery store in Olympian City 2 (Taste I think was the name) and they had Dr. Pepper. It was a bit more expensive then coke or other sodas, but they had it (I live in France now, which doesn't have Dr. Pepper ).


----------



## Claudia

the fish balls on skew on street sides and dr. pepper! hmmm


----------



## Dave O'Dottu

astera said:


> . . . .I'm wondering, what kinds of food are impossible to get in Hong Kong?
> 
> While living in Japan, I wanted microwave popcorn and easy mac. (true confessions...) I'm guessing cheese is equally hard to come by / expensive in Hong Kong?
> 
> I'm not a picky eater and don't mind living on non-American food most of the time...it's just nice to have a few familiar staples along with me.
> 
> Pamela


the more you explore chinese food the more you find near equivalents to the food of other countries. 

Japanese sushi appears to have been copied long ago (like most japanese culture) from chinese dim sum. You find fish balls in dim sum--ie. a paste made of fish. The difference is that dim sum is steamed. 

Chinese food differs depending on the region of origin. those chickens and ducks hanging in the windows by their necks are HK style. the problem is that it is served cold and not so tasty. 

There is also a kind of fried chicken called Belacan chicken (although that might be the hokkien name rather than the cantonese) that is as good as the American version. You can also get a chicken colored completely black. And another dish called "3 taste chicken."

the two meats I like best in chinese style are fish and pork. You cannot beat chinese fish. If you can, try their deep fried fish. they cook pork in many ways. they grind it up and wrap it in a noodle called wan tan, which you can get dry and crispy or in soup. They make pork barbeque, sweetened, etc. They also make a "crispy pork" that is not sweetened. 

One good dish is sweet and sour pork. this will have a red sweet sauce with pineapple, and chunks of pork fried in batter. Unfortunately the quality of this varies tremendously across the chinese world. Sometimes all you get is pieces of pork fat, with very little meat, deep fried. 

Beef noodle soup can be good. 

chinese rice soup is good for breakfast. you can put chicken pork ginger in it, or not. 

the chinese also make a kind of donut that looks like two DNA strings, which they sell at open-air food carts. You can dip these in jam or sweetened condensed milk. 

asian desserts are the most different from western. they have a bowl of sweet syrup that you can choose many ingredients for, like flavored gelatin bits, beans, etc.

the chinese also have a well developed tradition of pickled and preserved fruits and vegetables. You can find these in the chinese style markets. 

they make rolls from rice flower, stuffed with sweet pork, called pork rolls. 

they also have a type of sausage that is very sweet. 

for holidays the chinese make little pastries of bean paste called "moon cakes." they can be very expensive and of course quality depends on where you get them. I find them boring. 

another holiday food is named, if memory serves, zhong zhe, named after a mythical man who drowned in a river. this is a triangular lump of rice with vegetables and meat inside, wrapped in a banana leaf. 

If you can, try to find one of those buddhist restaurants that serve only vegetarian in a buffet style. 

this is just the simple food. chinese dishes can get much more elaborate.


----------



## dunmovin

MichaelS said:


> I was recently at the grocery store in Olympian City 2 (Taste I think was the name) and they had Dr. Pepper. It was a bit more expensive then coke or other sodas, but they had it (I live in France now, which doesn't have Dr. Pepper ).


most park'nshops carry DrPeppers


----------



## Alek

*cheeese!*

any type of good cheese

of course you can find good european cheese...but it is more expensive than gold...and the quality is so and so (for example parmisan cheese is quite low quality)


----------



## dunmovin

astera said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I may be moving to Hong Kong soon, and right now I'm in the States trying to figure out what to pack. I have experience living in Japan and had several things that I had people ship to me. So I'm wondering, what kinds of food are impossible to get in Hong Kong?
> 
> While living in Japan, I wanted microwave popcorn and easy mac. (true confessions...) I'm guessing cheese is equally hard to come by / expensive in Hong Kong?
> 
> I'm not a picky eater and don't mind living on non-American food most of the time...it's just nice to have a few familiar staples along with me.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Pamela


microwave popcorn and easy mac. (true confessions...) both very easy to get, most supermarkets carry both and awide range of cheeses. American style foods are quite common. (evident by the vast number of Mcd and kfc outlets) Hard to find things can be found either at Oliver's delicatessen in Princes building in central or 360 in the olympiad in kowloon. Dan Ryans bar and grill do a really good american style menu if you want to eat out


----------



## Ash2Dust

If you are looking for good cheeses and meats... try this place:

Iluv.hk - Hong Kong's Best Guides | Delicatessen Corner - Holiday Inn | Food, European, Inn, Golden, Mile

they have great European cheeses, breads, cold cuts etc at reall good and affordable prices!


----------



## Dongguan/HK1870

astera said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I may be moving to Hong Kong soon, and right now I'm in the States trying to figure out what to pack. I have experience living in Japan and had several things that I had people ship to me. So I'm wondering, what kinds of food are impossible to get in Hong Kong?
> 
> While living in Japan, I wanted microwave popcorn and easy mac. (true confessions...) I'm guessing cheese is equally hard to come by / expensive in Hong Kong?
> 
> I'm not a picky eater and don't mind living on non-American food most of the time...it's just nice to have a few familiar staples along with me.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Pamela


You should be just fine in HK. They have most of the good stuff your used to in the states. They have cheese, and the price is about the same.
If your your not picky, then try the local food. Its not bad!


----------



## hkwebified

cheap crayfish !


----------



## Tigerlily1

*Foods I miss*

Cadburys chocolate from the Uk. The stuff here is all imported and doesnt melt properly...also cambells meat balls, pork pies, sausage rolls, scoth eggs and heinz spag bol


----------



## brianhouse

astera said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I may be moving to Hong Kong soon, and right now I'm in the States trying to figure out what to pack. I have experience living in Japan and had several things that I had people ship to me. So I'm wondering, what kinds of food are impossible to get in Hong Kong?
> 
> While living in Japan, I wanted microwave popcorn and easy mac. (true confessions...) I'm guessing cheese is equally hard to come by / expensive in Hong Kong?
> 
> I'm not a picky eater and don't mind living on non-American food most of the time...it's just nice to have a few familiar staples along with me.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Pamela


Well Im from Miami, Florida and i miss a lot of foods that i grew up on in Miami. There is no Cuban, Peruvian or Argentinian food in Hong Kong. depending where you live, it can take 45 minutes of more to go to a soso Mexican resturant which will cost way more than the top mexican resturants in Miami or Dallas. Mac is everywhere but i dont like their food, i like BK but it will take me 30 mins to get to one. If you like crab, rice, bread, and different creatures from the ocean you will be in heaven.


----------

